# Free DVDs/CDs on the web ! ! [UPDATED] (All links together)



## //siddhartha// (May 17, 2005)

LOT OF THINGS HAVE CHANGED SINCE I POSTED THIS.. So, am updating the contents a li'l more:

 10,000 books free DVD:
Well, I know this for quite some time and most of you will be aware of it.. Yet this is for all newbies and those who don't know..
   Get a free DVD/CD delivered to your home (devoid of postal charges) containing more than 10,000 eBooks.. It has everything.. From Arabian Nights to Robert Louis Stevenson.. 
   Fill in the form here:

    *www.gutenberg.org/cdproject/dvdform-int.html

    And you are done! Within 2-3 weeks, the DVD/CD will reach you.. THIS IS LEGAL..
 UBUNTU Linux free CDs:
Get yourself as many LINUX (Ubuntu) CDs you want for free. Keep some for yourself, distribute among your friends.. The link is:

    *shipit.ubuntulinux.org/

   Hope you will like the above.. Enjoy!  Siddhartha

----------------------------
*EDITED:*

All the links posted till now are:

Free eBooks DVD/CD:
*www.gutenberg.org/cdproject/dvdf-int.html

Free UBUNTU Linux CDs: 
*shipit.ubuntulinux.org/

Free PETA DVD of vegetarianism:
*www.goveg.com/feat/chewonthis/order.asp

Free 2 CDs on Bible and How the World Will End:
*www.scripturessay.com/freecd.html

Free BIBLE and booklet on CD:
*en.bibleinfo.com/gift/

Free WIN XP Service Pack 2 CD:*NO LONGER FREE. Rs. 252/-*
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx

Free Hindi/Tamil software tools from India Government:
*www.ildc.in/


Free Linux/Windows SEK  CD sets:
*www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/offers/sek/?S_TACT=105AGX22&S_CMP=DEMOS

Free Trend Micro evaluation CD:
*www.trendmicro.com/download/free_cd/


Free Keil CD:
*www.keil.com/demo/cdrom.asp

Free Microsoft accesibility CD: *ONLY FOR US*
*ms.kpcorp.com/msaccessxp/AspxFiles/OrderForm.aspx

Free Daveschool Animation DVD:
*daveschool.longtermsolutions.com/

Free ChemSoft DVD:
*www.cambridgesoft.com/

Free NATO DVD and other wallcharts, booklets, etc. (DVD no longer available but * FLAG GAME CD* is)
*www.nato.int/docu/pub-form.htm

Free RAGNAROK Game CD:*NOW Rs. 100/-*
*www.level-up-games.co.in/freecd.php

----------------------------
Please inform me if I have missed any links.
>> Siddhartha 

*UNNECESSARY LINKS WERE REMOVED. IF ANY MORE FREE DVD/CD OFFERS R KNOWN TO U, POST THEM HERE*

>>> Siddhartha ( *sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 21, 2005)

DELETED


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 22, 2005)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> The CDs are FREE but you will be charged postage for Ubuntu.....I bought 100 copies and had to pay a price of Rs.1000/- as Postage......Please be careful and another thing is that they sent me an older version of the software


  I think you are wrong.. I received 25 CDs (17 x86, 4 AMD/Athlon, 4 PowerPC) and they neither charged me for postage and nor for the CDs.. Wonder what they saw in you ? ?


----------



## Biplav (May 22, 2005)

@siddhartha- are u sure that this is free. i would be trusting u and placing the order. so just make a confirmation that it is absolutely free(the ebooks one)


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 22, 2005)

Come on, yaar,, I have already ordered CDs and DVDs of the eBOOks for 11 of my friends.. Why should I joke on this forum? Moreover, this is only to make sure everybody gets good reading books at minimum price (while it is free for you) You can donate if you want to.. But you can get the CDs without costs..


----------



## Biplav (May 22, 2005)

thanx siddhartha. i ll place the order.


----------



## vignesh (May 22, 2005)

I have placed an order too


----------



## mAYHEM (May 22, 2005)

i ordered them for 10 cds


----------



## abhinav (May 22, 2005)

I ordered on 17 but no answer yet.

When will i get it!!!!!


----------



## Biplav (May 22, 2005)

i got a reply immediately


----------



## naveenchandran (May 22, 2005)

I knew about Ubuntu and also recieved 15 cd's.


*www.gutenberg.org/cdproject/dvdform-int.html  

The above is coool
Thanx for the info


----------



## Wizard (May 22, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Come on, yaar,, I have already ordered CDs and DVDs of the eBOOks for 11 of my friends.. Why should I joke on this forum? Moreover, this is only to make sure everybody gets good reading books at minimum price (while it is free for you) You can donate if you want to.. But you can get the CDs without costs..



* 

Wht do these people gain by this ?? 

Deep U listining, I am sure u will hav an answer 

*


----------



## Biplav (May 22, 2005)

@Wizard: i dont think this is done with the purpose of gaining money.
these are a good way of advertisement as any ordinary person will get excited whenever he hears the word "FREE". so this way they are able to market their products 
and people like us who wouldnt have known that such a site/organisation existed now we do and when we meet others we ll tell them too
Just as Siddhartha did here.
many companies initially give away free commodities on their 1st day of launch, anniversary etc. So i think this is just like that-To attract People.
I am not Sure but this is wat i think


----------



## Calcatian (May 23, 2005)

Ordered ubuntu in March. Still no delivery


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 23, 2005)

This is for @Wizard: * If you go to Gutenberg.org, you will realize what the people are trying to do out there.. The website has thousands of volunteers who dsitribute these CDs and DVDs so that people get the best of literature no matter whether they are rich or poor. This is a non-profit organization and you can donate through PayPal if you want to.*
As for UBUNTU CDs, I ordered 25 CDs of UBUNTU (as written earlier) on 27-28th February (that is UBUNTU version 4.10) and got the CDs in the end of March.. So, plz wait for atleast 1-1/2 months for the UBUNTU CDs..
The eBooks DVD or CD (wahtever you ordered) will be mailed to you in 2- 3 weeks.. So, you will get it in less than a month....
 So, enjoy!!!!  Siddharha


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 23, 2005)

This is another free DVD offer for you all:
 All of you must have heard of PETA -- PEOPLE FOR ETHICAL TREATMENT OF ANIMALS (they endorse Vegetarianism and fight for animals, etc..) PETA offers a free DVD called "CHEW ON THIS" which talks of REASONS TO GO VEGETARIAN. I don't know if you are interested but just for the sake its free, you can order it here:

*www.goveg.com/feat/chewonthis/order.asp

If you guys have any free CD/DVD offer on the internet, you can include it here..
>Siddhartha


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2005)

I got all the UBUNTU Cds ver5.10 in around 2 months -- Ordered 20 cds (10/5/5)as soon as orders opened in March for 5.10 and got it as Bday gift on May 10,...What do you mean devoid of postage charges do i have to postage to them or not for the ebooks cds..


----------



## whoopy_whale (May 24, 2005)

Thanx 4 the info.
I've ordered it and now waiting........


----------



## cheetah (May 24, 2005)

i ordered ubuntu but i am not gonna pay anything for postage....

I,ll return it in such a case.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 25, 2005)

For your information, @cheetah, I would like 2 assure you that no postage will be charged for the CDs... I have already received them... OK


----------



## godsownman (May 25, 2005)

Tell me .

How do we know that our order at ubuntu is confirmed.

I ordered 10 cd's many have ordered 15 cd's so whats the difference between 10 and 15 cd's what more do you get.


----------



## godsownman (May 25, 2005)

If ubuntu charges me postage they shall have to pay for the return also.

How does it come local postman or courier.


----------



## lavan_joy (May 26, 2005)

*Special thanks to INDYAN(Pallab) for the link.*

I got the cd  which was shipped from USA within 10 days

*A video introduction Free Sampler Cd from totaltraining.com:

*www.totaltraining.com/dnld/sampler.asp?mscsid=*

INFO:
Presented by top experts in their fields, our CD- and DVD-based video series offer informative, memorable, and fun explorations of some of the most popular and powerful software programs available. With in-depth and graphical instruction, it's easy to get up to speed on the basics, and then advance your skills to the next level.

Enjoy this introductory sample CD and get a first-hand look at how our video instruction is changing how users look at their software - for the better.

Our sample CD includes the following demos and more...

AdobeÂ® AcrobatÂ®
• Creating a Link Action 
• Create & Managing Bookmarks

AdobeÂ® After EffectsÂ®
• Introducing Text Animation 
• Adding Animators to Scale & Rotate Text 

AdobeÂ® AuditionÂ®
• Dynamic Range Processing 
• Stereo Expansion & Hard Limiting 

AdobeÂ® EncoreÂ® DVD
• Introducing the Library Palette 
• Working with Backgrounds 

AdobeÂ® GoLiveÂ®
• Creating an Image Map 
• Assigning Actions to an Image Map 

AdobeÂ® IllustratorÂ®
• Modifying Shapes 
• Duplicating & Modifying Effects 

AdobeÂ® InDesignÂ®
• Creating Compound Paths 
• Using the Pathfinder Command 

AdobeÂ® PhotoshopÂ®
• Matching Color 
• Advanced Color Matching 

AdobeÂ® Premiere ProÂ®
• Giving Motion to Stills 
• Motion Effects & Keyframing


----------



## Biplav (May 26, 2005)

@lavan_joy- hoping to get it within 10 days( hoping against hope)


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 26, 2005)

For @godsownman, I would like to tell you that postal charges are much more internationally then in the same country.. So, the cost of a lot of CDs put together amounts less than the postage.. So, UBUNTU asks us to order a lot of CDs (not 100 or more..bcoz then you will have to answer the UBUNTU people why you need so many CDs) and make UBUNTU available to people and their friends and their friends and their friends and their friends and their friends..........
UNDERSTOOD ? ? ?


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 26, 2005)

Hey @lavan_joy, THNX for the link..Lets hope it reaches me in 10 days..


----------



## lavan_joy (May 26, 2005)

@//siddhartha//
Thanks for your DVD Ebooks and Ubuntu Links.

I got 2 Cds from the totaltraining within 10 days.I think u will get that soon.


----------



## narangz (May 26, 2005)

thanks! ordered Ebook dvd & totaltraining.


----------



## lavan_joy (May 28, 2005)

Any more links?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 29, 2005)

Just ordered Totaltraining and ebooks cd and DVD If any one charges shipping however that disc is going right back.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 29, 2005)

GUYS, Check out the PETA DVD..Link given above and here too...:
*www.goveg.com/feat/chewonthis/order.asp


----------



## lavan_joy (May 30, 2005)

FREE VIDEO CD BIBLE STUDY

"How The World Will End" (according to the Bible)
*www.scripturessay.com/freecd.html


----------



## lubu (May 31, 2005)

Thanks guys for the great links. Are you guys aware of any more free goodies that we can order. If so please enlighten us.


----------



## Prashray (May 31, 2005)

Hmm...
Even I have ordered a DVD for the e-books.
Hope to receive them soon.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## vignesh (May 31, 2005)

*www.killerfreebies.com

I don`t know about the postage but they send mp3 cds also free of charge


----------



## vignesh (May 31, 2005)

*www.mrfreefree.com/freebies/free_cds.html


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 31, 2005)

I have just ordered for the DVD (Ebooks)

@Siddhartta:  Thanx for the link


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, here is another free offer. I don't know how many of  you are Christian or interested in Christianity. But, fill the form in the page that opens and you receive a free CD containing the eBook version of the BIBLE and a few other books on the BIBLE. But order it since its FREE including POSTAGE.
The link is:
*en.bibleinfo.com/gift/
Enjoy!  Siddhartha
BTW, @naveenpoddar, you have written my incorrect spelling. It is SIDDHARTHA


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is another one.. Order a free MEDITATION CD. The link is:
*www.meditationandtransformation.com/optin.html
Well, hope everybody is liking this subject with the word FREE. 
Anyways, if other thinkDIGIT members have more free CD/DVD offers on the net, kindly post it here. If postage or any charge is required it is no longer free.So, plz see that the offers are completely free.
Enjoy! > Siddhartha


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 8, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, what are other DIGIT members doing? Fill in all the free offers you know... 
>> Siddhartha


----------



## deepesh83 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool Thread, I would be jumping with joy if anybody posts more FREE CD's


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 9, 2005)

not recd any yet.

I ordered 10000 e-books and peta abt 3 weeks ago!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 9, 2005)

Wait yaar, even mine took time.. Free offers do take time.. BTW, i hve rec'd everything i ordered but it took time..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 9, 2005)

*WIN XP SP2 CD for free !!*

If you have original Windows XP (Home or Professional), you can order the Service Pack II CD  (SP2) from the Microsoft Website for free. I know the SP2 is already there on the JUNE 2005 DVD, but you can order it here (since it is free -- including postage):

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx

Enjoy! 
 >> Siddhartha

*EDIT: Corrected! I absent mindedly wrote SUPPORT..  It is SERVICE*


----------



## vignesh (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats service pack 2 not support pack


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 11, 2005)

lavan_joy said:
			
		

> FREE VIDEO CD BIBLE STUDY
> 
> "How The World Will End" (according to the Bible)
> *www.scripturessay.com/freecd.html



I ordered that on 30th May and got the 2 amzing Cds about Bible today(11th june)


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 11, 2005)

You can get a Free Cd from 
*www.ildc.in/

Go to the website and register. Then click Request CD. Thats all

There are many tools and fonts avaible for most of the INDIAN languages

TDIL (Technology Development for Indian Languages) Programme of DIT aims at development of information processing tools and techniques for facilitating Human Machine interaction without language barrier. Efforts are being made to provide these language tools to common masses through Indian Language Data Centre (www.ildc.in) and (www.ildc.gov.in). In order to achieve the goals following actions are being taken:

Distribution of Indian languages technologies/tools through TDIL Data Centre in a phase wise manner 
Acquisition of developed tools, technologies, products and services 
Spreading awareness and publicizing the efforts of government in Language Technology areas through available tools and technologies 
Facilitating user for free downloads of tools, utilities, products etc. 
Promoting Public-Private partnership in Language Technology 
Launching missions of specific application areas


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 12, 2005)

@lavan_joy, I have still not got the free CD, you posted before. It was of TOTAL TRAINING. It is already ten days.. What now ? ?


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 12, 2005)

Wait Friend.They will send within this week.
Due to more orders this late may occur.But U will get that surely


----------



## Biplav (Jun 12, 2005)

i havent received a single cd till date.
i ordered the day this thread was opened!
lol


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 12, 2005)

Free Aga-Rayburn video or DVD
*www.aga-rayburn.co.uk/AgaBrRequest.asp

Request a Camp Beaumont summer camps DVD
*www.campbeaumont.co.uk/broch_req.asp

Note:
Just applied for them. Didn't get them in hand .
Wait and see


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 12, 2005)

has anyone got those ebook cd or dvd i ordered like 2 and half weeks back but still NOTHING


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 12, 2005)

@tgpraveen
 I am also ordered that.But the sidhardha told that it  will take some time.So waiting


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 12, 2005)

4DVDs for Free from IBM:
U must register to get them for FREE


**www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/offers/sek/?S_TACT=105AGX22&S_CMP=DEMOS

Order one or both SEKs on DVD:
 Linux SEK (2005, Release 1) (2 DVDs)  

 Windows SEK (2005, Release 1) (2 DVDs)*


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 13, 2005)

I must say that the DVD/CD for e-books does not take more than 2-3 weeks. I got it within some 16 - 18 days. But, when I ordered some more CDs and DVDs for my friends at their addresses, it took some one to one-and-a-half month for the delivery. So, you see it may take more time.. And don't worry even if this thread dissapears after a few days, your CD/DVD will be delivered to you. I ordered some 11-12 CD/DVDs for my friends and allhave got them in some 30 - 40 days. Since, it is free, I think you must be patient..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 16, 2005)

EDITED::


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 17, 2005)

Two CDs X One Hundred Copies : Ubuntu Linux


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 17, 2005)

DELETED


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 17, 2005)

I am still waiting for those linux cds


----------



## Biplav (Jun 17, 2005)

*i am waiting for all the cds/dvds that i have ordered.  *


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 17, 2005)

I got only SP 2 cd waiting for ebooks


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 18, 2005)

All you guys and gals (if any), stop sulking.. If @rajivnedugadi is believed (on page 4 of this topic), then everyone will receive all the free CDs/DVDs.. If this topic has been posted on the DIGIT forum, hundreds of orders would have gone at the same time.. So, how would they be able to distribute (if they are giving stuff for free..).. The UBUNTU CDs are professional CDs, but all the eBook CD/DVDs are written from the CD-WRITER and then mailed.. SInce, I have them, I know how they are made..
In short, be patient...


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 18, 2005)

i have also not recieved the e-bood DVD yet.
Hell it is taking so much time.


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 18, 2005)

Edited by lavan_joy due to the misunderstanding.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 19, 2005)

I just want to add the fact that I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE WHETHER ANYBODY RECEIVES HIS THINGS OR NOT.. It is up to the comapny to decide whether they would mail the CD/DVDs to you or not.. BTW, @lavan_joy, I have not received the CD which you promised I would receive in 10 days.. And, plz, what kind of language do you use ? ? 
For the linux CDs, if you have any queries, mail the UBUNTU people at: info@ubuntulinux.org


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 19, 2005)

Why are ppl fighting over this issue? And dont post "I dint not recieve it yet" or " i ordered 6451657951 CDs". 

If i see posts like this..then the thread will be locked..


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 19, 2005)

//siddhartha//
 You misunderstood me.


----------



## Sankalp (Jun 19, 2005)

I receieved my Ubuntu CD's  

Actually I never expected them to come so early.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 22, 2005)

ok i got my total training cd...today.
hurrayyyy!!!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, @biplav and others wait a few more days and you all will receive all the CDs/DVDs etc. you signed for..


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 23, 2005)

I got the "TAMIL Software Tools CD" from 
*www.ildc.in/

Thanks to Mr.Dayanidhi Maran (Hon Minister of Communication and Information Technology)


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 24, 2005)

Received total training cd on 22/6 alright--p Still waiting for ebooks


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2005)

thats gr8


----------



## Netjunkie (Jun 25, 2005)

Received SP2, Total Training CD's till now.

Waiting for the remaining.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I had got all the CDs/DVDs before I posted the links on the forum..But still have not got the TOTAL TRAINING and the "Tamil" CD..
Lets see..


----------



## Chirag (Jun 25, 2005)

Got my E-book CD and DVD today


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 27, 2005)

Hurray, atleast my offers are working.. Kudos @animator21


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 27, 2005)

hope they keep working.

recd bible cd (how the world will end)
and e-book cd/dvd.

they are still working.   
They just take a little time.


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 27, 2005)

I got PETA DVD today

@//siddhartha//
Hey all other people got total training cd here.
I think that u didn't get  that till today.
Go and order once again for that.
Best of luck


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, got the TAMIL fonts and software CD but what should I do everything is in Tamil. When will they release things in Hindi, Bengali, Gujarati, etc.. ? ? ?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 28, 2005)

@lavan_joy, hope I receive the CDs soon BTW, I gave them my home address and not the office address. Is it this reason that has caused the delay??


----------



## Chirag (Jun 28, 2005)

@siddhartha DVD in Hindi language is out


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 28, 2005)

@//siddhartha//
 I received  the total training cd to my home address only.


*ildc.in/index.htm
Hindi tools Launched On June 20, 2005.
So u can order the HINDI tools now


----------



## abhinav (Jun 29, 2005)

here is what i got till now.....

1.Windows XP SP2
2.DVD/CD Guntumberg Ebook collection
3.Self Study Bible CD/When will the world end.

4...........nothing.yet other then the ^^^^^


Guys tell me more link!!!!

Need more stuff like this!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 29, 2005)

I ordered cd with Hindi softwares and fonts but i got Tamil softwares and fonts.

But their service if so fast. I ordered yesterday and got the cd today.  But in Tamil Language


----------



## abhinav (Jun 29, 2005)

animator21 said:
			
		

> I ordered cd with Hindi softwares and fonts but i got Tamil softwares and fonts.
> 
> But their service if so fast. I ordered yesterday and got the cd today.  But in Tamil Language




Atleast u got the CD dude

I havent got it yet


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 29, 2005)

*FREE CDs - SOME MORE LINKS*

Hi!

These are some more links where you can order Free CDs. Order at your own risk please. I am ordered all of them   

*www.trendmicro.com/download/free_cd/

*www.confucius.org/main03.htm

*www.keil.com/demo/cdrom.asp

*ms.kpcorp.com/msaccessxp/AspxFiles/OrderForm.aspx

*www.chipworks.com/forms/CDROM_form.asp

*www.rjcooper.com/form.html

*www94.nortelnetworks.com/events/multimedia_collaboration_freecd/index.php

Regs

Rajiv


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, received the TAMIL CD and ordered the HINDI CD.. WOnder when I will receive them..
It is good that I started this post and so many people are getting lots of free stuff with the help of other DIGIT members...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 29, 2005)

@rajivnedungadi, GR8 offers posted but they are NOT useful for students like us who do not belong to any company. Since most offers except the Confucius CD, ask for Company name, no. of employees, company phone no., etc..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 29, 2005)

Does the BIBLE CD take time for coming?? Its a long time and I have not received it.. and same is true for TOTAL TRAINING ???


----------



## help_me (Jun 29, 2005)

*hey can anyone know any site where u get free books and cds on advertisind... designning... web designing... etc....*


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 29, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Does the BIBLE CD take time for coming?? Its a long time and I have not received it.. and same is true for TOTAL TRAINING ???



well they do take time.
I have recieved both.

Paitence is the key.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 30, 2005)

3 weeks.
And ia haven't recieved any CD.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 30, 2005)

OK, what's wrong with it? I can wait.. All other DIGIT forum members plz report here if you received whatever you ordered.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 30, 2005)

havent received the ebooks yet.
but got today the bible cd.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2005)

I have received E-books CD and DVD, Tamil Software CD, Bible CD and DVD, SP 2 CD


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 30, 2005)

Got the WHAT THE SCRIPTURES 2 CD set but @animator21, does the Bible CDs come with  DVD as mentioned in your post ??


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2005)

@siddhartha Sorry Sorry there were 2 Cd's not 1 DVD and a CD. SOrry for the mistake.

And siddhartha can u tell me the site for that WHAT THE SCRIPTURES 2 CD set?

and what r those cd's abt?


----------



## Netjunkie (Jun 30, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> *www.killerfreebies.com
> 
> I don`t know about the postage but they send mp3 cds also free of charge





			
				vignesh said:
			
		

> *www.mrfreefree.com/freebies/free_cds.html



Has anybody ordered CD's from here ?


----------



## Netjunkie (Jun 30, 2005)

lavan_joy said:
			
		

> Free Aga-Rayburn video or DVD
> *www.aga-rayburn.co.uk/AgaBrRequest.asp
> 
> Request a Camp Beaumont summer camps DVD
> ...



Did u receive any of them dude?

BTW, has anyone received the PETA DVD, MEDITATION CD ?


----------



## Netjunkie (Jun 30, 2005)

lavan_joy said:
			
		

> Free Aga-Rayburn video or DVD
> *www.aga-rayburn.co.uk/AgaBrRequest.asp
> 
> Request a Camp Beaumont summer camps DVD
> ...



Did u receive any of them dude?

BTW, has anyone received the PETA DVD, MEDITATION CD ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey 

I ve not recived my Hindi Stuff Cd and the ebooks cd is reported to be dispatched so the wait is on--


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 1, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> lavan_joy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt receive the above 2 titles except the PETA DVD.

I got that PATA dvd yesterday


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I am very happy that all the links above provided by various members are working and we are on to a free collection.. 
@animator21, the website of the WHAT THE SCRIPTURES SAY is given on the envelope in which you received the CDs. It talks about answering Life's questions from the POINT OF VIEW OF THE BIBLE. Wonderful for Christians and also a good one for everybody who is not..
Nope no CDs ordered from killerfreebies etc.. They offer wonderful free offers but most are for US and CANADA and even if they are free, they charge postage for the offers..
So, any new offers ? ?


----------



## jayavardanavel (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi, guys Thank you for your links for getting free CD & DVDs.

I already have ordered a lot of this.

To Thank you all, i providing a new link to all of you!!

*daveschool.longtermsolutions.com/

They are providing a FREE DVD. U don't have to pay any postage charges also!!!   Yesssssssssss its fully free and it will be useful to all of you.

And once again I THANK YOU ALL OF U GUYS!!! 



> This is site of
> DAVE SCHOOL
> The Digital and Animation School situated in Florida, USA.
> 
> ...



Continue the good work boys....


----------



## capricorn9946 (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried a lot to register in *www.allcdsfree.com... but it seems to have some problem, it is not at all working after submitting the e-mail id for furthur instruction. If any of you guys know what to do....please  tell me how to register.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2005)

From Camp Beaumont summer camps i got a book. In that book their is everything abt their camps and all that but not DVD frm them.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 2, 2005)

animator21 said:
			
		

> From Camp Beaumont summer camps i got a book. In that book their is everything abt their camps and all that but not DVD frm them.


]

same here!


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 2, 2005)

Received E-books CD, DVD & Scriptures 2 CD's today.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, @jayavardanavel, your offer is very nice, but whenever I fill the form, and click on SUBMIT, it shows a page with the title "UNEXPECTED ERROR" and the following text:

```
Unexpected Error

An unexpected error occurred: No default and no address for database dave_list.fp5.

Click the [b]Back[/b] button on your browser to return to the previous page
```


----------



## jayavardanavel (Jul 3, 2005)

Ohh, Sorry Siddhartha,

I have just checked their website and found that the link in their site was not there. It was replaced by "take a tour" link.

They have been provided the DVD until the day i posted in the forum.

Now i think they discontiued it by replacing the DVD info with mail info.

May be after getting the information they may send the DVD to u.

So, forgive me  

Sorry for the bad luck guys....


----------



## jayavardanavel (Jul 3, 2005)

Since, I have received the DVD on June.

Then only i seen this topic, i provided this link, 
but bad luck that they have decided to discontinue it..

May be they are filtering out the false requests.

May be after the mail info, they may send it to u.
[/img]


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jul 5, 2005)

I recived Ubuntu 13CD, GutenBerg Ebooks DVD & CD yesterday.


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 5, 2005)

hi navneeth_snr
when you have orderd ubuntu cds ,
i hav ordered 15 daays back


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 5, 2005)

@kjuvale, Be a bit more patient.. I think it will take some more time.. Probably some 15 days more to receive the CDs of UBUNTU. You can mail the UBUNTU people at: info@ubuntulinux.org
So, any updates or new offers..
 @lavan_joy, plz help me. I have still not received TOTAL TRAINING but have received all the other CDs. Also, I have the confirmational e-mail from the TOTAL TRAINING people when I registered..


----------



## ycr007 (Jul 5, 2005)

I Received my 20 CD's of UBUNTU Today.I Had Odrered them Sometime in May AFAIR......pretty Quick or What!!


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 5, 2005)

Yup me too got the 10 CD Ubuntu Pack.
Thanks y'all


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 6, 2005)

I have received till now:

Total Training
Ubuntu
Project Gutenberg
Will order some more now.


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 6, 2005)

Got Gutenberg DVD & CD, Tamil software &  Ubuntu Linux 20 CD's today.


----------



## cheetah (Jul 6, 2005)

I got Gutenberg 10 daze back.


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 6, 2005)

hi ,
if anyone is interested from pharmacy or drug design there is Chemoffice 2005 dvd .it is free for all . you can get it at,
*www.cambridgesoft.com/

just click on register and request free dvd
enjoy...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's some free ebook sites taht i was able to uncover:

*freebooks.by.ru/
*sct.emu.edu.tr/book/
*www.ihatei25.com/perl/
*www.vanwijk.com/
*www.geocities.com/subash_iitkgp/EBooks/EBooks.html
*books.pdox.net/
*custom.lab.unb.br/pub/books/docs.rinet.ru/
*custom.lab.unb.br/pub/books/ (visit all sub-links)
*www.itebooks.net/
*jztele.com/~coldice/book/
*www.tcfb.com/freetechbooks/

and insanely more links available at,
*www.experts-exchange.com/Miscellaneous/URLs/Q_20990806.html

and here's some I haven't checked out yet,
*www.ebookdirectory.com/
*www.free-ebooks.net/
*www.e-book.com.au/freebooks.htm


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jul 7, 2005)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> hi navneeth_snr
> when you have orderd ubuntu cds ,
> i hav ordered 15 daays back



I ordered 10 days back. I got 3 full bag of Ubuntu   (thats total of 51).

Each Ubuntu has 2CD set (install & live), so total of 102 CDS!


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 7, 2005)

I got  the follwing today

Gutenberg 1 Dvd and 1Cd
Ubuntu Linux Cds


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 7, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Here's some free ebook sites taht i was able to uncover:
> 
> *freebooks.by.ru/
> *sct.emu.edu.tr/book/
> ...



Hey this thread is for offers on free CD's/DVD's & not for free E-books.
There are many threads already running on free E-books.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 7, 2005)

@Netjunkie  is right. This thread is for free CDs and DVDs for everyone. The eBooks DVD is perhaps enough for almost all the best literature in the world..@siriusb, its good you have done your research before submitting the above links, and everybody will benefit from this links but there are other threads of course on this. Plz search a bit and then post things in the necessary thread...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

hmm....sorry then. I guess I was misled a little by the topic.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 7, 2005)

hi

i just now ordered linux 10,000 books dvd
               bible cd
               gutenberg dvd
               sampler trainer
                ubuntu


let me wait till i receive any of them


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 8, 2005)

hi guys
i got my Total Training CDs 2 days back.
Even i am still waiting for the other CDs and DVDs but still i am happy.
Atleast i have some hope now.
I think you guys haven't known about this link.
i knew it, ordered from it but haven't received anything yet. So was unsure whether to post it or not.
But anyways here is the link:-
www.lynuxworks.com

They provide a Real Time Linux Operating System on 2 cds. 
One CD contains their OS and the other contains Documentation.
I know all this because a friend of mine has got his CD.
i hope i too will receive it soon.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 9, 2005)

hi , i ordered all the cds and dvds metioned in this thread 

on 7th july

when should i expect any of them to reach me???

how much time time  it will take??


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 9, 2005)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> hi , i ordered all the cds and dvds metioned in this thread
> 
> on 7th july
> 
> ...



U can get your answer from previous pages of this TOPIC


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, @~Phenom~, If you are aware, then it has been one month or so since this thread is started by me and you have to be more patient and wait for some 1 month and you will receive all that you have ordered bit by bit..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 11, 2005)

So, any UPDATES? Come on everyone. The net's web is vast.. There must be many more such free CD/DVD offers.. Submit some more info..


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jul 11, 2005)

Yo! i got the Project Gutengerg CD's some days back.....


----------



## desertwind (Jul 11, 2005)

i ordered for the lynxworks cd yesterday eve.
Today a man from bangalore call and ask me some queries like 
what do yo want to do with it ?
do u use it for educational or development purpose ?
what type of system do u have ?
what is the make of your mobo ?
have you worked with any RTOS or Embedded OS before ?

and a lot more...

so those who ordered be prepared to answer that.

I got gutenberg DVD yesterday and Total Training some 3 days ago.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks //siddhartha// for the links.
I think i got my long awaited wish  
Does anybody have any more links for downloads etc.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 13, 2005)

i got the CHEM office DVD today

but i m not being able to get its serial number from their website

can anyone please tell me the serial no. of trial of CHEMoffice ultra 2005

please...


----------



## Prajith (Jul 14, 2005)

I am still waiting for my free cds


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 14, 2005)

lavan_joy said:
			
		

> FREE VIDEO CD BIBLE STUDY
> 
> "How The World Will End" (according to the Bible)
> *www.scripturessay.com/freecd.html




christian fathers and brothers form the local church will start coming to u r home boss, carefull, THERE IS NO FREE LUNCE


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 14, 2005)

super_i_man said:
			
		

> lavan_joy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm..Very good imagination.No one come to my home till today after getting the Cds.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey received the CHEM OFFICE 2005 DVD . Not tries or tested anyting on it till now...
BTW, @lavan_joy, I will register again for TOTAL TRAINING CD.. I hve not received it yet..


----------



## cheetah (Jul 14, 2005)

Great...Today i received *10* Ubuntu Linux Cds....I got ten sets....Each set contains 1 installation CD and 1 live CD...so got 20 cds in total..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 14, 2005)

hey siddhartha,
can u tell me the serial no. of trial of chemoffice 2005 as i m not being able to get it from their site , although i have got their DVD.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 14, 2005)

DELETED


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 14, 2005)

super_i_man wrote: 


> lavan_joy wrote
> FREE VIDEO CD BIBLE STUDY
> 
> "How The World Will End" (according to the Bible)
> ...



is it true i am afraid, did they came to your home super_i_man.
[/quote]


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey recieved my total training cd today.
It took only 12 days...
waiting for linux cd


----------



## adityaksharma (Jul 15, 2005)

cmon people this is such gr888!! thread i jus read it and ordered all of the   ne ways keep em coming post more links yaar!!


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 15, 2005)

hey guys
i got the Camp Beaumont CD and some Books today.
waiting for more more now.
njoy.


----------



## ycr007 (Jul 15, 2005)

I Received 4 CD's From Gutenberg Today.Two 2003 Collection & Two 2004 Collection.Also Got the Total Training CD.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 15, 2005)

I had recieved the Project Gutenberg DVD/CD a while back and when I was going through the enclosed letter I got an idea.

Since they have given us the right to distribue these e-books. We could send one of the DVD to the digit guys and they can include one whole disc that contains these e-books with one of the upcomming issue. This way the DVDs will reach to all the subscribers as well as to people who purchase the issue. 

This would increase the sales of the magazine as they could advertise the issue as one containing 10000 e-books, and the books will reach to the masses.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 16, 2005)

all i've got is scriptures and gutenberg, still no ubuntu for a month !!!!


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 16, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> I Received 4 CD's From Gutenberg Today.Two 2003 Collection & Two 2004 Collection.Also Got the Total Training CD.



I got only two 2003 cd/dvd.
is there something special in 2004 cds or they are only repeated ones!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jul 17, 2005)

Stop this stupid thread at once.
Why does everyone have to inform every other forum member how many CD's/DVD's he ordered/received/did not receive?
No one cares if you got your CD/DVD or not. Stop making posts for the heck of it.
And please stop boasting about how many copies of Ubuntu you got.
Loser no.1: I got *100* copies of Ubuntu.
Loser no.2: I got *101* copies of Ubuntu.

Do we even need all the CD's we order? Just because Ubuntu is generous enough to give unlimited CD's, dosen't mean you start hoarding them by the million. :roll: 
Sheesh!! Get a life people.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 17, 2005)

@drvarunmehta is right. YOu can post new freebies of CDs/DVDs in here.. No time wasting saying what you have received and what you have not..
 @hsnayvid, I agree with you. Why doesn't DIGIT order the DVD and distribute to a large no. of subscribers and news-stand buyers will get access to the best literature of the world..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2005)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> ycr007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too only got 2003

Wats the difference in new issue..


----------



## Thor (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Adobe Total Traning CD (Free Shiping & Handeling)
Received it! 10 days Time. Yipeee!!!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, its a long time and there is no new offer.. I wonder if there are any more offers on the net !!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 23, 2005)

Here is a new offer. Order NATO publications and its DVD for free from here:
*www.nato.int/docu/pub-form.htm
 If you are really interested in knowing about NATO, then order it. Otherwise, don't waste time since its free..


----------



## help_me (Jul 24, 2005)

hey i got a mail from Project Gutenberg CD/DVD they said they have mailed me the cds.. and wud be reachin anytime.. they all said tht i can make duplicate cds to send to my friends..


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jul 24, 2005)

I got mine Gutenberg CD's Today.
After 36 days of waiting.
HHiiiiyyaaaaaaa


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jul 25, 2005)

thanks
i have ordered one dvd from gutenburg site.lets c when it comes. thanks


----------



## Thor (Jul 30, 2005)

10,000 Free Ebooks Received !! Great Service from Their Volunteers !!


----------



## help_me (Jul 30, 2005)

10,000 free ebooks..... gr8.... were did u order tht from...


----------



## Thor (Jul 30, 2005)

@help_me : Visit this thread's 1st page . U will get the links. Is page 1st post.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 30, 2005)

help_me said:
			
		

> hey i got a mail from Project Gutenberg CD/DVD they said they have mailed me the cds.. and wud be reachin anytime.. they all said tht i can make duplicate cds to send to my friends..



Project Gutenberg DVD contains 10,000 e-books free. Got it.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, it is BOOKS everywhere now. But, I wonder who will spend so much time glaring at their computer screens reading world class literature. Anyways, enjoy the DVD/CD and if possible why not distribute it to more people ??? 
BTW, any new CD/DVD updates??


----------



## Thor (Jul 31, 2005)

Hiya There //Siddhaetha// thnks 4 those links.
Just wanted to let u know I njoi reading ebooks so much so that at a stretch i spend abt 4 to 5 hrs. And yes I take breaks after abt 30min. to keep off eye strain. I will surely be njoying my time with them. 
Thx again !!


----------



## chinmay (Jul 31, 2005)

BTW .. i got my 20 Ubuntu Cds ( 40 infact .. - 20 live cds + 20 installation cds) after 2 months of oredering


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 31, 2005)

*RECEIVED ALL THESE SO FAR*

Hi

Ordered CDs/DVDs from all the link here and received the following till now...

1. One CD : TOTAL TRAINING : *www.totaltraining.com/dnld/sampler.asp?mscsid= 
2. Two CDs : FREE VIDEO CD BIBLE STUDY
*www.scripturessay.com/freecd.html
3. Two CDs X One Hundred Copies : Ubuntu Linux
*shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
4. Demo CD from www.Sibelius.com
5. CD from www.irs.gov
6. DVD from Chem Office - www.scistore.com
7. Tamil Font CD...
8. DVD from www.goveg.com 
9. DVD from NATO... www.nato.int
10. CD from www.confucius.com
11. Hindi Font CD
12. Two CD set from www.lynuxworks.com
13. 1 DVD and 1 CD from the Gutenberg Project
14. 1 DVD from www.daveschool.com


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 1, 2005)

Great @rajivnedungadi, Hope you are enjoying the FREE world..
@Thor, great to know you enjoy reading since I am an avid reader too.. BTW, your avatar does not suggest that...LOL


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 1, 2005)

hey , i got chem office DVD and bible CD's

waiting for rest of them ....( especially project gutenberg DVD)


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 1, 2005)

@~Phenom~, Don't worry.. You will get them soon..
MAIN HOON NA!


----------



## tuXian (Aug 1, 2005)

well well I got the Gutenberg DVD and an extra CD (which I didnt request) from Project Gutenberg today - exactly after 24 days of request.

Requested others too on the same day but havent received anything.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 2, 2005)

hey , today i got ADOBE total training cd
let me tell you , the cd is simply fantastic.

it is a real help to use adobe's all products

i today learnt to use adobe audition and let me tell you , it was a fantastic experience .
we can do a hell lot of things with our music using adobe audition.
thanx to adobe for the cd  and sidhartha for the link.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, actually, @~Phenom~, the link for ADOBE Total Training was given by @lavan_joy and not me.. Anyways, good to hear that you have received it.. I have not received it yet..


----------



## help_me (Aug 2, 2005)

hey yest. i got 2 cds of bible .. how the world will end.. well but m still waiting for the others... and yes thzhkz rajivnedungadi fior tht gr8 links


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 3, 2005)

well thanx lavan_joy for the link to total training CD
i today got project gutenberg DVD , hurray
thanx siddhartha for the thread


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 4, 2005)

Hurray, Received the TOTAL TRAINING CD , finally...
Oh! Yes, NATO is really very fast.. I selected a few boklets, charts and the DVD on its page and in 8 days I recieved it directly from Sweden.. Very very fast.. Oh! Yes, make sure you order the TIMELINE chart and PERIODIC TABLE chart.. Both are very huge and wonderful..


----------



## help_me (Aug 6, 2005)

hey till date i have received

2 cds of bible
2 cds of project gutenburj


but m still awaitin by cd from total training ,.......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thnx for Links, they were a good birthday present to my friend who recently got a DVD drive*


----------



## tuXian (Aug 7, 2005)

well I requested the Hindi Open Source CD seeing the news on TV on the day the software was launched. May be I was one of the early ones to request it.

Others who requested afterwards got the CD but none for me.

I even received an email after filling the form.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 8, 2005)

TuxiaN said:
			
		

> well I requested the Hindi Open Source CD seeing the news on TV on the day the software was launched. May be I was one of the early ones to request it.
> 
> Others who requested afterwards got the CD but none for me.
> 
> I even received an email after filling the form.


Hey! Same is the case here.. I too received the e-mail of confirmation.. Actually, the TAMIL CD was good but very few understand TAMIL.. It was good 2 know that a HINDI CD was launched with all wonderful software, but I too one of the early registrant have not received them till date.. If I click on reordering the CD on www.ildc.in , it replies that I have already registered for that!!
Wonder if the CD is on the way or something's wrong....


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 8, 2005)

Got my ubuntu today!!they are awesome man!!!!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 14, 2005)

So, anything new???? ANY UPDATES??


----------



## vandit (Aug 14, 2005)

can I get CDs of other softwares too?
like firemonger project ( the one that contains the complete suite of mozilla)?


----------



## mariner (Aug 14, 2005)

i got the hindi software cd.its cool . even has a firefox in hindi.

i also received a cd and dvd from project gutenberg but the dvd did not work !


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 14, 2005)

I havent got any Cd other than the Ubuntu CDs.Ordered all the above two months ago


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 16, 2005)

@mayhem
quite contrary to you, i have got all other cds and dvd's i have ordered except ubuntu cd's.
i have ordered all of them 6 weeks ago.


----------



## anniyan (Aug 16, 2005)

i got 60 CDs of ubuntu today! in a big parcel.I have started distributing CDs to my friends.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 17, 2005)

hurray , finally i got my 20 ubuntu CD's
i have already distributed half of them to my friends who needed  them and i m getting lots of thanx messages from them.
we all loved ububtu cd's after trying its live CD.
thanx to this thread.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 17, 2005)

1. received 50 Ubuntu cds for free

2. total training 1 cd

3. 2 cds names project.....?


----------



## tuXian (Aug 17, 2005)

I got the Ubuntu and the much awaited Hindi software tools CD on 14th August.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, everybody is enjoying it seems. but i hve still not rec'd my Hindi tools CD. HOpe I get it soon. Also, I hve reordered UBUNTU,.. Lets see when i get them??


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 17, 2005)

Please post any more links if you have....I will be posting some really soon


----------



## abhinav (Aug 18, 2005)

well anyone got any new link

by the way u can order a CD
for free

at 

www.arteraturbo.com


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 18, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Hurray, Received the TOTAL TRAINING CD , finally...
> Oh! Yes, NATO is really very fast.. I selected a few boklets, charts and the DVD on its page and in 8 days I recieved it directly from Sweden.. Very very fast.. Oh! Yes, make sure you order the TIMELINE chart and PERIODIC TABLE chart.. Both are very huge and wonderful..



Finally U got the Total training..I am very happy about that.
Yes... NATO people are  too fast.Same experience for me.


----------



## abhinav (Aug 18, 2005)

lavan_joy said:
			
		

> //siddhartha// said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also got that nato Poster damn fast same ......like urs in 8 days

Also i have ordered more periodic tables for my frends  

some got it and some didnt


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, try this for ragnarok :
Send a mail to freecd@level-up-games.co.in with ur name and Address for a free cd delivery...

or
goto :
*www.level-up-games.co.in/freecd.php
and choose a location or enter ur address for any nos of free cds...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, a lot of new entries now.. Will order all of them.. And keep ordering PERIODIC TABLES and all such important stuff (charts, DVDs, etc.)
BTW, a link which was posted before but not working at that time. But it has started working now as I tried it again.
Go to : *daveschool.longtermsolutions.com and order the free DVD of various animation movies. If you have the June-July DIGIT DVDs you must have seen animated Batman and few other movies. Order the DVD and watch more wonderful movies.
 I too have ordered it now but have not received as yet..
Best of Luck!!!


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 21, 2005)

abhinav said:
			
		

> by the way u can order a CD
> for free
> 
> at
> ...



Where dude ?


----------



## vandit (Aug 21, 2005)

yes where? on opening the site it came up with a free 15 day trial of some accelerator.... we need fully free software dude..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Got Ubuntu (5)
Got Total trainin
got guttenburg - 5
got NATo - all
got Bible - 2
Got RAGNAROK - 60


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, here we are talking about FREE CDs... I too first was searching what to do?? But I went  to download section and there was a link for REQUESTING FREE CD and when i filled the form it said REQUEST SENT!. But after some time I received a mail in my inbox which said "request could not be sent!"
So, either way it is of no use presently


----------



## help_me (Aug 22, 2005)

hey all... well i havent yet received my total training cd... 

but i have a link for you all.... hopin to get more such links i reply...

*www.photoshopacademy.com/free_cd.html

free photoshop cd..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 22, 2005)

Hurray, Received my SECOND SET of UBUNTU CDs..
>>  First order: 23 CDs (15 Intel x86 + 4 AMD Athlon + 4 Power PC)  VERSION : 4.3. Total * [38 CDs] *
>>  Second order: 54 CDs (50 Intel x86 + 2 AMD Athlon + 2 PowerPC) VERSION: 5.04 * Total [108 CDs] *
Well waiting for Photoshop Academy CD, Hindi Tools CD and a few others..


----------



## abhinav (Aug 23, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Hurray, Received my SECOND SET of UBUNTU CDs..
> >>  First order: 23 CDs (15 Intel x86 + 4 AMD Athlon + 4 Power PC)  VERSION : 4.3. Total * [38 CDs] *
> >>  Second order: 54 CDs (50 Intel x86 + 2 AMD Athlon + 2 PowerPC) VERSION: 5.04 * Total [108 CDs] *
> Well waiting for Photoshop Academy CD, Hindi Tools CD and a few others..




I have ordered 1200Cds got 400Cds

Distributing them everywhere and making my frends Double Happy!


----------



## tuXian (Aug 23, 2005)

can u really request the Linux CD second time?

My friends took all the CD's away and I just got the PowerPC left which is of no use at the moment.

Any other way of requesting second time, or the same old way?? Any chnages? Will changing the numbers once u  login suffice?

How many days it took for the second order to get through??


----------



## abhinav (Aug 23, 2005)

By the way you can order a free sample of physics Magazine from here:
*physicsweb.org/samples

I got mine hope you n-joy it


----------



## swades (Aug 24, 2005)

Till now i have got the following:-

2 CD's of project gutenberg
2 cd's of bible
1 cd of total training
1 cd of hindi s/w tools

Waiting for other cd's......


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 24, 2005)

What did you say, @abhinav? 1200 CDs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huh!
  God, I could not go beyond the figure of 100 CDs even in my dreams and you ordered 1200!!!
 Anyways, @TuXian, the method is same. GO to *shipit.ubuntu.org or *shipit.ubuntulinux.org and enter your username and password and also the TOKEN number which was on your parcel in which you got the UBUNTU CDs. Then you can set the no. of CDs you wish to order and wait for some 1-1/2 months for your parcel!!
  @abhinav thanks for the Physics mag link!


----------



## manmay (Aug 25, 2005)

hey guys 
i have recived the guttenburg cd and the dvd 
also the total training cd...
waiting for the ubuntu (have ordered 25)
waiting for ragnarok, animation one, physics mag, and photoshop cd...
hope for the best...


----------



## abhinav (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey any one got another link?'


----------



## manmay (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah gimme more free stufff...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I too need more free stuff.. Come on..
   >> ADDED: You can now post links for free books/magazines etc. (which are delivered free of cost like sample copies, etc. like the Physics World Mag,)


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 27, 2005)

ic have recieved 46 ubuntu cd's....
dows anyone know anymore sites for free shipment of cd's..............


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 28, 2005)

*SOME MORE LINKS*

DELETED


----------



## siriusb (Aug 28, 2005)

//siddhartha//, nice thread this one is, but i guess, as a thread starter, why don't u clean this thread a little and edit ur first post to include all the free cd/dvd links as and when they are found to be working. Anyone who posted in the first page can do it. This way no one has to wade thru all the crap post about how they were received a thousand cds today. 

Members, please post only if u haven't recived it even after the deadline advised by the website, or the first member to recive his copy of the cd/dvd. This will help the one who will maintain this thread with by telling him which link works or don't work.

Thsi has been stated many times by other memebers, but no one here seems to be bothered. Please try bothering this time. Plzkthx.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 28, 2005)

DELETED


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: SOME MORE LINKS*



			
				rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Here are a few more links. I have ordered the CDs from here but not received anything so far. You can order at your own risk.
> 
> 
> *www.wrightwayrecords.com/Web Pages/free_cd.htm
> ...



All the links except the third one are not free. Shipping charges apply or they are for free delivery only in the US or Canada.

Please check before you post.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 28, 2005)

*DELETED*

DELETED


----------



## swades (Aug 29, 2005)

For the first link, its written clearly that outside US shipping charges may apply. 

The second link is for US & Canada only.

The forth link is also for US residents.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 29, 2005)

swades said:
			
		

> For the first link, its written clearly that outside US shipping charges may apply.
> 
> The second link is for US & Canada only.
> 
> The forth link is also for US residents.



I AM SORRY ABOUT POSTING THOSE LINKS WHICH WERE FOR US AND CANADA ONLY...I HAVE DELETED THOSE POSTS


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 29, 2005)

Thnx @rajivnedungadi, for the collection but I feel its not complete. @siriusb, I was thinking of dong what you said for sometime now and thnx for reminding me..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 31, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> rajivnedungadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/

Just to prove my words.....some lines from the above link


Will I have to pay taxes/duties?

While the CDs and the shipping are completely free of charge, taxes and duties that customs in your country decide to charge you is not within Canonical's control. The larger the order, the larger the chance of the shipment being stopped and the larger the duty that could be demanded.
For the vast majority of shipments (including the vast number of small or relatively small shipments), duties have not be charged and CDs have passed through borders without problems. In several countries (e.g., Croatia, Macedonia, Serbia and Montenegro and others), even small shipments of CDs have been stopped.
Currently, because most shipments are passing customs untaxed, we do not include a list of the values for the CDs on each package. However, in some situations, this has made customs officials suspicious. In the future, we will list a value on shipments to the most problematic countries in regards to customs and all of those shipments will be taxed. That list will be posted here.
At the moment, here is our advice in regards to taxes/duties:
Anyone ordering a large shipment of CDs should first check with their local customs officials before they place an order in the database. Explaining that the CDs are free before could save a huge headache in the future. 

Thanks

Now you know what they saw in me.....


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, Actually, most order only some 10 - 50 CDs and so nobody thinks of so massive an order. Anyways, its good you mentioned the FAQ fact. BTW, why did you mention i t so late??


----------



## //siddhartha// (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, Actually, most order only some 10 - 50 CDs and so nobody thinks of so massive an order. Anyways, its good you mentioned the FAQ fact. BTW, why did you mention i t so late??


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 1, 2005)

*ubuntu*

hi i can provide u with ubuntu cd's ...if u cant wait.....
just contact me at champ (underscore) rock (at) yahoo dot com


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

@champ_rock, but you will charge for the postage. We are talking about everything FREE.. So, let evryone wait a li'l more time for their CDs..


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 1, 2005)

no probs man... they can wait................and offcourse i was going to charge for the postage.........actually i got  the cd's which i was not able to distribute,.....


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

@champ_rock, LOL, just jokin' yaar. Of course, even I would charge for postage. HOpe you did not mind..


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 2, 2005)

no probs man......... chill


----------



## nix (Sep 2, 2005)

*hi*

i got the ubuntu cd's 3 days ago. i didnt have to pay. and i got the project (gutenbert?) dvd about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 3, 2005)

hey man how can u order more dvd's in one shipment from gutenberg ..................where is tyhat option,.........


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry, its for personal use and a person can order only one DVD and that too only once..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry, its for personal use and a person can order only one DVD and that too only once..


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 4, 2005)

I recieved my Windows XP SP2 cd and DAVE school of Animation DVD yesterday... waiting for Ubuntu and others that I ordered...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey not received my DAVESCHOOL DVD yet.. How many people have received it besides @anubhav_har


----------



## anniyan (Sep 4, 2005)

i received it three days back,awesome animation ! thanx


----------



## help_me (Sep 5, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Hey not received my DAVESCHOOL DVD yet.. How many people have received it besides @anubhav_har



hey i received it yest... itz gr8.. gud animations .. story boards... behind the scene. gr8 ober all... but m still waiting for my total training cd.. ordered it long long ago..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 5, 2005)

I have received the DAVE DVD too


----------



## desertwind (Sep 5, 2005)

me to received DEV School.

Its really cool


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 6, 2005)

got the total training disk today.. was very nice..


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, so any updates?? How can this topic disappear from the first page.. Come on everyone.. I am sure some of you may have discovered new offers..
I hve not received the DAVE DVD yet.. Fingers crossed!
Hope I get it soon..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 17, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Well, so any updates?? How can this topic disappear from the first page.. Come on everyone.. I am sure some of you may have discovered new offers..
> I hve not received the DAVE DVD yet.. Fingers crossed!
> Hope I get it soon..



DAVE DVD takes time


----------



## coolendra (Sep 21, 2005)

guys i got my 
total training cd
Gutttenberg cd & dvd


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 15, 2005)

*got my cds*

thanks a lot
i got my ubuntu,nato,gutenberg and total training cds free of cpst. didnt pay a single pie


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2005)

*2 more links*

Hi

here are two more links for free DVDs

one from microsoft

*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/extend/partnerdvd/

and the other one is

*www.nonstopski.com/brochure-and-dvd/request/

i have ordered it and there is no, shiping charge

regs

Aries


----------



## einsteinium (Oct 24, 2005)

Well thank you friend 

Hope people keep adding these list.
And we might become the champions in collecting Free DVDs/CDs from the net!

Hope I get the DVD soon


----------



## coolendra (Oct 24, 2005)

guys i just recieved 25 cds from ubuntu
also recieved from guttenberg , total training ,
what scripturec say and win xp sp2 cds 
great stuffzzz


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 25, 2005)

till now I have got cd/dvds from

1) Gutenberg Project
2) Total Training

Applied of Bible CD let's see.

And one more thing people don't order free CD's just for the "Heck of it" . If you are really using the CD then great, else remember there may be another guy who may deserve the CD and might not get because of shortage.

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Oct 25, 2005)

I got 20 ubuntu CDs as well as Gutenberg DVD plus CD, all free without any postage charges. Waiting for the new Ubuntu 5.10 offer.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Oct 25, 2005)

I got 20 ubuntu CDs as well as Gutenberg DVD plus CD, all free without any postage charges. Waiting for the new Ubuntu 5.10 offer.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Free DVDs/CDs on the web ! ! [UPDATED] (All links togeth*



			
				//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> 10,000 books free DVD:
> Well, I know this for quite some time and most of you will be aware of it.. Yet this is for all newbies and those who don't know..
> Get a free DVD/CD delivered to your home (devoid of postal charges) containing more than 10,000 eBooks.. It has everything.. From Arabian Nights to Robert Louis Stevenson..
> Fill in the form here:
> ...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Oct 27, 2005)

*gary4gar*...Seems you are new to this information.. The link was present for more than one year and since it is recently updated the page has been moved or removed. But couldn't you browse a bit of the website of whose link is given??  Check this page:
*www.gutenberg.org/cdproject/dvdf-int.html
It says:


> We're sorry, but the DVD and CD request system is currently down for maintenance. Please check back tomorrow.


----------



## raval_manoj (Nov 17, 2005)

*CD/DVD*

Hoooorrrreeeyyyy....

Till the date I received bellow mentioned items:-

(1) As Diwali gift (day before diwali) received Ubuntu cds - 35 (not new ver)
(2) Gutenberg CD & DVD
(3) Microsofr WinXP SP-2 CD
(4) Nato material, but not CD/DVD
(5) Go vag material, but not CD/DVD
(6) & today TotalTraining CD

TotalTraining CD is really cool & useful.

More than three month time passed, but still vaiting for DAVESCHOOL


----------



## raval_manoj (Nov 18, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Free MEDITATION CD:
> *www.meditationandtransformation.com/optin.html
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Siddhartha,

This is not complain, but just for information for other interested people also.

Shipping of Microsoft Accessibility CD for INDIA is not available. There is clear messege at the bottom of the form that "*Due to shipping restrictions, CD sets cannot be shipped outside of the U.S at this time*"

And in case of meditation cd, they people are not sending cd, but received mail that "*Thank you for downloading our meditation cd*"


----------



## NokImchen (Nov 21, 2005)

*Edit by Deep: User banned for spamming*


----------



## //siddhartha// (Nov 22, 2005)

*raval_manoj* thnx for informing.. Even I have not got the MEDITATION CD.. AND also waiting for DAVESCHOOL DVD


----------



## Mahesh Mylarapu (Dec 1, 2005)

i ordered ubuntu dvds waiting for them


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

they are updating the gutenburg site today

couldn't connect


----------



## agnels (Dec 5, 2005)

*Shipping Charges*

For Microsoft Windows Service Pack 2 CD we have to pay Rs. 253 for shipping and handling at the time of confirming order


----------



## raval_manoj (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Shipping Charges*



			
				agnels said:
			
		

> For Microsoft Windows Service Pack 2 CD we have to pay Rs. 253 for shipping and handling at the time of confirming order



Strange...!!!

I received my WinXP SP-2 CD quickly & without any charge, after that my one friend also got it without paying anything...


----------



## Aries (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Shipping Charges*



			
				raval_manoj said:
			
		

> agnels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you try ordering it now, you will have to give u r credit card number and you also have to pay Rs.253/- for postage and handling. I tried it now and they asked me the same.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Shipping Charges*



			
				agnels said:
			
		

> For Microsoft Windows Service Pack 2 CD we have to pay Rs. 253 for shipping and handling at the time of confirming order


Yes , u r right.
I also saw the same while ordering.
SP2 cd is no more absolutely free.


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Shipping Charges*



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> agnels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great   i ordered just in time i guess.....

and btw 
nato has a map game up so go get it 

go go go go go


----------



## hpindia (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone knows when gutenberg will start accepting requests again as it has been down since a month ?
Also the Total Training cd  is no longer free too as  we have to pay 4.9$ .


----------



## hpindia (Jan 11, 2006)

*Another free cd offer!*

Using this link we can get Oracle BPEL Process Manager cd free :
*www.oracle.com/webapps/dialogue/dlgpage.jsp?p_dlg_id=4434477&src=4416631&Act=138
For that we have to register at oracle.com


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 14, 2006)

VisionGuide CD - A Comprehensive Reference for Applying Machine Vision! 

# Free In-Sight Explorer trial software that provides hands-on experience. Develop applications from start to finish, and see how In-Sight Explorer simplifies the vision process.


# An introduction to machine vision, including the 10 questions you must ask when discussing applications with a machine vision vendor.


# Library of six videos addressing lighting and optics considerations.


# Interactive, multimedia tutorial on how to build a vision application simply and quickly.


# ... and so much more

Free CD Available at *www.cognex.com/visionguide/default.asp


----------



## dr_nvkrishna (Jan 15, 2006)

any site offering medical or health cd's/dvd's for free.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 15, 2006)

dr_nvkrishna said:
			
		

> any site offering medical or health cd's/dvd's for free.



hi it is alredy posted ,
*accounts.cambridgesoft.com/login.cfm?serviceid=3 

give chemoffice dvd free comes very fast in 6-7 days.
it have various tools important to me as i am doing postgraduation (m. pharma) in medicinal chemistry .
if you need u can get one.


----------



## hpindia (Jan 16, 2006)

New link for ebook cd and dvd :
*snowy.arsc.alaska.edu/cdproject/dvdreq-int.html


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 16, 2006)

hpindia said:
			
		

> New link for ebook cd and dvd :
> *snowy.arsc.alaska.edu/cdproject/dvdreq-int.html



Thanks mate...


----------



## Ashis (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok I ordered the:
Free BIBLE and booklet on CD & Free MEDITATION CD.

The Free eBooks DVD/CD request system is currently down for maintenance.  :roll:


----------



## soham (Jan 22, 2006)

any free game cds out there .


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, I have not got hands on any new game cd..but lets hope we get one offer on the net soon..
Fingers crossed


----------



## abhinav (Jan 26, 2006)

Well mite be you guys dont know abt this link:

*developer.intel.com/design/pentium4/manuals/index2.htm

At the moment you get FREE : 
IA-32 IntelÂ® Architecture Optimization Reference Manual Book


----------



## choudang (Jan 27, 2006)

how many day it will take.... if i ordered for XP/Ubontu/Project Gunt.


----------



## Ashis (Feb 6, 2006)

I got the Free Bible CD!   

1) How The World Will End (According To The Bible).
2) Self-Guided Bible Study.


----------



## soham (Feb 6, 2006)

I got---

1)Free Bible CD
2)Gutenburg cd and dvd
3)Ubuntu CDs
within 2 weeks of order.


----------



## soham (Feb 6, 2006)

warrior said:
			
		

> how many day it will take.... if i ordered for XP/Ubontu/Project Gunt.



I live in Jorhat and got it within 2 weeks.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 7, 2006)

i ordered almost all the CDs today  But just one set of each


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 7, 2006)

* almost forgot to mention in the thread...
have recvd 
Free Bible CD 
Gutenburg cd and dvd 
Ubuntu CDs 

nymore updates sidharth ????
*


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 8, 2006)

Have recived Ubuntu cd in less than 2 months.


----------



## pop143 (Feb 8, 2006)

k,let me try


----------



## amol48 (Feb 8, 2006)

Heres another free DVD for remodelling a house !! 
*www.marvin.com/default.aspx?page=Mr_Fixit_DVD


----------



## amol48 (Feb 8, 2006)

Another site containing links to lots of FREE CDs providing sites .. Check it out 

*www.freestuffchannel.com/cds.html


----------



## soham (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheak these out-----------

Big Business Cd:

*solutions.bigbusiness.com/guests/v4/cdorder40.htm


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 15, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Cheak these out-----------
> 
> Big Business Cd:
> 
> *solutions.bigbusiness.com/guests/v4/cdorder40.htm



That CD is not free. Its clearly mentioned on the site itself.



> * Offer valid in North America only. To order Overnight Delivery in the US ($29) or International Delivery (Global Priority, $10)


----------



## janitha (Feb 27, 2006)

After going through the thread, I rqeuested for a Cd from Project Gutenberg and they promptly replied that I will receive it free within 2-3 months. Today I was surprised when I received both a CD and DVD containing hundreds of books, ie. within 10 days from USA. I think it is hightime we started a similar project in India since they had to pay 1.65 dollars  for sending it to me. And see, it is all done by volunteers!

BTW I would like to know if it is possible/legal in case of "Osho" books since I love them so much.

Thanks to you all in the thread.

V. Prem Kumar


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 28, 2006)

*janitha*, you will see that most of the free cd/dvd links are not of India but abroad.. Well, In't know if its a coincidence but you what a very nice thought on starting a similar project in INDIA..
*IDEA:*  Why doesn't DIGIT replicate the Gutenberg CD or DVD in any of its BUMPER issue (like the June or December) so that almost every DIGIT subscriber with and without the internet could get the 10,000 books for free...


----------



## amol48 (Feb 28, 2006)

got bible CDs in less than two weeks and gutenberg CDs in jus less than three weeks


----------



## Sparsh007 (Feb 28, 2006)

@siddharta
if they do so then some amount of profit must go to the project
i am not sure about this cos i have lost the letter which i got with it it's written in that.


----------



## janitha (Feb 28, 2006)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> *janitha*, you will see that most of the free cd/dvd links are not of India but abroad.. Well, In't know if its a coincidence but you what a very nice thought on starting a similar project in INDIA..
> *IDEA:*  Why doesn't DIGIT replicate the Gutenberg CD or DVD in any of its BUMPER issue (like the June or December) so that almost every DIGIT subscriber with and without the internet could get the 10,000 books for free...



Thanks for your appreciation. In their letter along with the CD & DVD It is writen "The discs were duplicated by a Project Gutenberg volunteer, and sent to you for your reading enjoyment." What I meant was that if a volunteer in US could spend time and money for that in addition to 1.65 Dollars for postage, cant we also think of doing such good things when a CD is available for a cost as low as Rs.5 or 6? But I think the only problem may be that while the courier rates for local delivery is less than Rs.10, for national delivery it is much higher.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## //siddhartha// (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, definitely, I understood what you meant.. What I am trying to say is that literature should be limited to specific people..It should be widespread and that's what Gutenberg people are doing. V could take initiatives too on this.. It requires lot of thought processing..


----------



## janitha (Mar 1, 2006)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Well, definitely, I understood what you meant.. What I am trying to say is that literature should be limited to specific people..It should be widespread and that's what Gutenberg people are doing. V could take initiatives too on this.. It requires lot of thought processing..


Dear Sisdhartha and other friends, 
It was reading which helped me most in the material aspect. I think it will help us all in case of spirituality also. So why can't  we associate in doing some good to others by contribuing a little. Again  I mention Osho.

V.Prem umar


----------



## raval_manoj (Mar 2, 2006)

*CHORI by other forum member????*

Dear Siddhartha,

*Check this link.* See your post (first page of free cd/dvd links) on other forum. 
(Hindi film walo ki tarah kisine aapki story direct uthali hai)
Yash Chopra ka koi rishtedar lagta hai...!!!??


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 2, 2006)

Link is not working @raval_manuj...

The requested URL could not be retrieved"

check again!


----------



## sujithtom (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm bit confused. Should i order the cd or dvd in gutenberg? Which is better?


----------



## janitha (Mar 2, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Hmm bit confused. Should i order the cd or dvd in gutenberg? Which is better?



DVD contains more books. If you have a DVD Drive, you may request for DVD.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 2, 2006)

you can order both and the dvd have all the ebooks which are in the cd


----------



## janitha (Mar 2, 2006)

spashy said:
			
		

> you can order both and the dvd have all the ebooks which are in the cd



Yes. You can get both.


----------



## sujithtom (Mar 3, 2006)

Lol guys u didn't get it. I agree DVD has more books but i wanted to ask whether its good books b'coz those are the first books tht came to Gutenberg and CD has best 600 books....


----------



## raval_manoj (Mar 3, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> Link is not working @raval_manuj...
> 
> The requested URL could not be retrieved"
> 
> check again!



Sorry for that error
Now it is working... Check the link
Though you can trace the URL by viewing status bar text of particular link


----------



## hpindia (Mar 3, 2006)

Is everybody able to order gutenberg cd/dvd as the link is showing "system under maintenance" for me since Oct 05


----------



## sujithtom (Mar 4, 2006)

It shows like tht if u go thru the link shown here. I browsed their site and found out the new link


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Mar 4, 2006)

I just ordered a Gutenburg DVD. Will wait and watch...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 13, 2006)

Ragnarok CD is not free anymore...It costs Rs 100...Please update that!

Adobe Photoshop Training Cd is also not free!


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 18, 2006)

i got 5CD (5 install + 5 live ) s pack of ubuntu linux.

Regards,
Parth.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 19, 2006)

got 25 ubuntu CDs pack exactly in 30days


----------



## rahul_rks (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for the gutenberg link.


----------



## abhishek_734 (Mar 29, 2006)

I GOT 40 UBUNTU CDS IN A MONTH WITHOUT ANY POSTAGE CHARGE.AND ALSO ILDC CD WHICH TOOK MORE THAN 3 MONTHS.


----------



## Mylarapu84 (Mar 31, 2006)

*hi allllll*

I have received ubuntu cds(@%) , but have to pay money for tat (250/-)


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 1, 2006)

pay money?????
for what?????
they arrived by local post,rite???/


----------



## Akshay (Apr 1, 2006)

Peta chew on this: *www.goveg.com/feat/chewonthis/order.asp

This is not free. It costs $2!


----------



## sujithtom (Apr 2, 2006)

Ubuntu CDs i had received long ago and had to pay nothing. I got gutenberg cds also.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 3, 2006)

i also received 40 ubuntu cds last month free of cost


----------



## q4_abhi (Apr 12, 2006)

i got Gutenburg DVD and cd ,nato dvd and minicd game,oracle bpel cd . all for free no postage !!!

address for oracle *www.oracle.com/webapps/dialogue/dlgpage.jsp?p_dlg_id=4434477&src=4416631&Act=138

i ships from gurgaon man try in


----------



## Dreamer (Apr 17, 2006)

Got my 13 Ubuntu CD's yesterday, had requested for 15 though.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 17, 2006)

WELL,I BELIEVE SO MANY OF DIGIT forum MEMBERS HAVE ORDRED ALL THE FREEE CDs/DVDs THAT THE COMPANIES HAVE RUN OUT OF STOCK AD FEEL THAT NOW THEY SHOULD NO LONGER SHIP DVDs/CDs FREE


----------



## parthbarot (Apr 18, 2006)

got guntenbarg CD and DVD...


----------



## ilugd (Apr 18, 2006)

Got the ubuntu CDs. Distributed to all my friends.

doesn't work. Hotplug subsystem falls asleep (i guess) and hangs.

(All my friends are now laughing at me. .. weep... weep)


Anyway. I am going to search on this forum for any solutions.


----------



## hbk549 (Apr 19, 2006)

*more links*

man come on find links the links are the best i dont know that this form rocks mannnn


----------



## coolendra (Apr 25, 2006)

Well i recieved 100 Ubuntu CDs ...........

distributed to all my friends


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 28, 2006)

I received the Ubuntu Cds'(90 of them, 45 couples) and DVD and Cd of Project guttenberg


----------



## Chirag (Apr 28, 2006)

Damn i ordered 20 Ubuntu cds for me and 7 months passed and no sign of cds. Than i got angry and then oredered 180 cds for myself thinking i won't get but within two months i got them. Hell. A big box of cds. What will i do with them?? And then after 2 days that 20 cds order also came. Hell. More 20 cds. Then i kept some for me and gave into raddi. Got a small amount of money.


----------



## hermit (Apr 30, 2006)

lets us not waste the resources of UBANTU , think wise before ordering 

i ordered 5 , distrubuted 4 to my friends , i kept 1 for myself . what we will do with all off them 
%   @-@    %
% ---|-----%
%....^^.....%
%....@@.....%
% %%% %%%


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 2, 2006)

good dya


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe @hermit is right. we should not waste UBUNTU resources.. It should reach to all nooks and corners of the world.. We need to be a bit more cautious while ordering CDs

>> Siddhartha (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## niks999 (Oct 3, 2006)

Again a mind blowing thread by digitians!!!
Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 14, 2006)

naveenchandran said:
			
		

> I knew about Ubuntu and also recieved 15 cd's.
> 
> 
> *www.gutenberg.org/cdproject/dvdform-int.html
> ...



how to get this cd/dvd for free?


----------



## //siddhartha// (Oct 17, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> how to get this cd/dvd for free?


Come on yaar.. Register on this website.. Put in your name, address and order (DVD or CD) and click on SUBMIT... YOu are done...
Or maybe DIGIT bundled the Gutenberg CD few months back.. Check it out..

>> Sid


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everybody, I got a trial Windows VISTA DVD today
three days after I got my Microsoft Office 2007 Trial pack (2 CDs)

too bad that these links have not been posted in this forum 
they are far more useful than these other free CDs guys

if you are interested in ordering these free CDs and DVD 
just google them


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 2, 2007)

The office 2007 link was already here. 
Where is the link to order Vista Trial??? If  you know it then why dont you put it here......


----------



## sachin10022 (Feb 24, 2007)

come on mr siddharta find some good links to free cds ,dvds ,brochures,vhs tapes u get so many of them

lets all give life to this forum

check out this   *www.harrisminigolf.com/form.htm


----------



## avinandan (Apr 16, 2007)

Great thread! Pl everybody provide more useful links to free stuff and as sachin10022 said let's all give life to this forum

Great thread! Pl everybody provide more useful links to free stuff and as sachin10022 said let's all give life to this forum

Great thread! Pl everybody provide more useful links to free stuff and as sachin10022 said let's all give life to this forum


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 25, 2007)

i got the office 2007 trial cds YAY!


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent thread.._Keep sharing such info_


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too got office 2007 trial CD today.


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot this is really a great info.!!!!!


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 20, 2007)

Well, the links that I compiled had taken me a lot of effort to find and put together.. And I doubt if there are some quality links anymore.. Anyways, Keep trying and ditto for me/./.


----------



## omkar_kelkar4u (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi!
here is link where u can order free DVDs of 5-6 linux...
This service is currently unavailable due to huge amount of requests...
but whenever it starts we can order dvds...
*I request u that dont order DVDs if u not need that...*
*Plz order if need really...*
Here is link...
*free.thelinuxstore.ca/request_disk.php


----------



## User Name (Oct 17, 2008)

*Are all these websites offer cd/dvds free of cost including postal charge or we have to pay postal charge?*


----------



## trigger (Oct 21, 2008)

Get Crazy Kart Gaming CD for Free from Zapak


----------

